
In Mod We Trust - ronjouch
https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/02/27/in-mod-we-trust/
======
ohiovr
I had this idea recently, which is probably naive as I have never run a forum.
Recently I read (on yc of course) that the amygdala's purpose is to switch off
the empathy functions of the brain in cases where fighting maybe needed for
survival. It could be that online text discussions because of their instant
responses to responses tends to short circuit this aspect of our architecture.
Knee jerk responses seem natural to this unnatural medium we use in forums. I
know I am guilty of this behavior as a lot of others are.

What I propose is a delay while editable approach which gives us a natural
cool down period. I have regretted posting things too hastily and by the time
I realized I screwed up I have to try to put out fires. the delay could be an
arbitrary period according to some administrative setting.

Also would be nice if we can suggest to others to revise with predefined tags
such as 'personal attack' or 'blanket statement'. Perhaps by some measure the
revision is forced.

The goal is to reduce how much work a dedicated moderator has to do and help
shield some of the worst parts of it. It could be that a combination of self
moderation with community moderation will improve signal quality and help
reduce trama, threats, and accusiations.

